# Extra homing hens in Miami, FL?



## arlhey (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi everyone I am wondering if anyone has couple extra hens they don't need anymore I have like 5 cocks that I would like to mate them up!! I live in Miami Gardens, FL....


Thanks in advance everyone.


----------

